# Cost of building upscale home



## savgimar (Apr 24, 2009)

Debating whether to build a 5,000 sq ft. home in Kleinburg, or just purchase home. The cost to purchase a home range from 1.1 - 1.6 million. Cost to purchase land is aprox. $550,000.00. Getting different prices to build from $150 to $250/sq ft. Any idea what the cost to build an upscale home would be?


----------



## AshleyT (May 1, 2009)

It really depends on your definition of upscale. The cost/sqft can vary from $50-$1000 or more depending on what materials you use, the scope of the work to be done, and who you get to do the work. Thousands of details would be required to give you a reasonable answer. 

If you are just looking for ballpark figures, an average custom home built in our area would cost about $150-$175/sqft. This is basic, economical materials with the occasional finishing upgrade, competitive labour costs, simple construction. 

Many, many variables can make this swing signficantly one way or the other.


----------

